
Google is trying to kill web URLs - IGotThroughIt
https://twitter.com/drybones_5/status/1190694123965210625
======
Andrew_nenakhov
Full URLs were made invisible in Safari years ago. Of course, the first thing
I did when saw this was make them visible back. Luckily, there still was an
option for this. As this trend intensifies, it is probable that this option
will be gone one day.

------
siproprio
They are also killing all other tools with which users can control their
browser.

For example, the new Manifest V3 was created with the intention of making true
ad-blocking impossible.

Google today is just evil and plainly manipulative.

Google is now just like Facebook.

